# Brags!



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I've been working with Peyton almost daily after our run, we'll take a walk around the block working on heeling the whole time then do some basic obedience when we get back to my house. So today when we went out, she immediately started heeling without me even telling her to do so. And when we turned back onto my street, I dropped her leash and she continued to heel with automatic sits perfectly the rest of the way home! 

My baby is such a smarty pants and she's only almost 9 months old! :biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thats awesome, especially for such a young pup. Imagine what she'll be capable of as she gets older. 
Mine had the attention span of a jellyfish until she was two years old!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> I've been working with Peyton almost daily after our run, we'll take a walk around the block working on heeling the whole time then do some basic obedience when we get back to my house. So today when we went out, she immediately started heeling without me even telling her to do so. And when we turned back onto my street, I dropped her leash and she continued to heel with automatic sits perfectly the rest of the way home!
> 
> My baby is such a smarty pants and she's only almost 9 months old! :biggrin:


Great job... both of you. keep up the good work.


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

Your hard work and daily goes at it will pay off
BIG time! congrats to both of you.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

YAY PEYTON!!! XD

Rachel, you talk about Peyton as if she isn't NORMALLY amazing, as if this is just a new thing, her becoming so absolutely wonderful. But you forget, she was ALWAYS an AMAZING dog.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

congrats.....bubba still has the mind of a jellyfish and he's three LOL


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

haha thanks guys! I'm gonna hopefully get her into some competitive obedience soon too


----------

